# bluRAFIA Schmidt K5 converters



## MartinPens (Mar 22, 2012)

Wondering what the difference is on this converter vs. the one I get that says "Schmidt" on it. This one says "bluRAFIA" on it, but appears to be the same thing. ???

Martin


----------



## zig613 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Martin...

I cann't speak about the "bluRAFIA" converter but, a couple of years ago I did purchase some of their rollerball refills that were identical to the "Schmit 888"  refills.  I was pleased with the purchase.

Wade


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 22, 2012)

From their website "bluRAFIA brand fountain pen ink converters are made by the best technology manufacturer in Germany."

From another "odds are that your branded refill and ours were made by the same technology manufacturer."


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Martin:
It is just a different company. They work fine. One thing to be careful about (especially with Berea hardware) is to make sure that the converter will actually fit into the section.

I had a couple that wouldn't fit, but neither would the Schmidt. As far as I can tell, Schnidt makes at least 2 grades of converter, with the better one being just smaller in diameter.

I hope this helps.


----------



## penmaker56 (Mar 22, 2012)

Schmidt private labels for many different companies, they have 3 grades of converters, with the K5 being the top, the K6 is a K5 that has threads on the lower portion of the body to thread into sections that take a threaded converter. From the picture, it looks like a K5.


----------



## watch_art (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep - schmidt k5.


----------



## dow (Mar 24, 2012)

In case you were wondering...

Amazon Link


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 24, 2012)

After shipping, the 25 pack is cheaper. IDP price is pretty good too.

Thanks everyone. Always an education!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

